
A BitTorrent search engine base DHT protocol - knift
http://engiy.com
======
sktrdie
I personally wish torrent search engines stop using DNS systems (at least
centralized ones) and HTTP servers. What they could do instead is use the DHT
feeds idea [1]; share their feed URI (a hash of a public key) which is a
mutable DHT key, and have that point to a .torrent of their whole crawled
database - I doubt their magnet_link -> description database is larger than a
few dozen megs. When new torrents need to be updated, the DHT key is mutable
and they can point to a new torrent - users will then just get the new stuff.
Idea is laid out here:
[https://github.com/bittorrent/bittorrent.org/issues/19#issue...](https://github.com/bittorrent/bittorrent.org/issues/19#issue-110508430)

Sure it's more complex than typing somesite.com in your address bar, but it's
not that much more complicated.

1\. [http://libtorrent.org/dht_rss.html](http://libtorrent.org/dht_rss.html)

------
gtt
Interesting concept. How is it different\better that btdigg.org?

~~~
knift
[https://github.com/alanyang/dhtspider](https://github.com/alanyang/dhtspider)

------
sheepdestroyer
I use BitChe from convivea.com it's opensource and very performant

------
Systemic33
Here's a machine translation of the about page:

\-------------------------------------------------

About Engiy

Engiy is a BT search engine, in order to solve the Bittorrent protocol itself
does not implement resource search function.

Currently Engiy total index to around 200 million magnetic link (duplicates
removed), and 200,000 day rate. Just from the data, said, Engiy should index
is the most comprehensive resource fastest Bittorrent search engine.

Engiy obtained through DHT network resource information to the user is
downloading, including file name, size, etc., specifically, to achieve a
Bittorrent in bep_0003 , bep_0005 , bep_0009 , bep_0010 four agreements.

Because of this, according to the Bittorrent protocol Engiy only get
information to info torrent file, so Engiy on the server does not save any
torrent file, at the same time, the tracker does not provide any service,
generally speaking, so that means Engiy at large most countries can legally
operate.

Meanwhile Engiy not provide any services in addition to BT resources search
outside. Such as video online play (you can use as Baidu network disk ). Engiy
search results are usually just a magnetic link, which will help the Internet
to share resources for download, you also need to install additional software
to download (such as uTorrent , BitComet , Thunder , etc.).

Engiy front end uses on Bootstrap , so pages are responsive, you can use any
equipment, such as computers, mobile phones, pad, etc. use it.

Sensitive content

If Engiy index to content infringe your right to justice, or you have the
copyright, please contact us , after verifying the information, we will remove
it.

If you search for related promotional terrorism, child abuse, bestiality,
etc.-humanity, anti-ethical, when anti-moral resources, you have an obligation
to promptly us feedback.

Source

Engiy originally developed by Node.js developed, but after running for some
time to find, memory, and CPU usage are beyond the control that VPS operators
will automatically kill the crawling process. To know Engiy is only running at
a minimum of $ 10 per month with a lower VPS. Later, with the Go has been
significantly improved after the re-implementation of memory and CPU usage,
currently running in good condition.

Engiy will open it? Yes.

Open source Node.js DHT reptile hosted on Github. Related technical details
can be seen here , if in doubt you can give me a message on Github.

Source:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fengiy.com%2Ftech&edit-
text=)

More (translated) info on the tech:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fengiy.com%2Ftech&edit-
text=)

------
flux_w42
That logo is a lawsuit waiting to happen.

~~~
rckclmbr
Just the logo?

~~~
gtt
Does it depend on jurisdiction? Site operated by Chinese person in compliance
with Chinese law, then what could rest of the world do?

